# Shipping Class for shipping a smoker.



## danbono (Jan 8, 2016)

*Hi All Would anyone know what shipping class would be for a smoker of this size and weight 400 lbs--L64--W30--H60.*

*This would be a pallet. I'm trying to get some quotes for LTL shipping company's, but all forms required a shipping class.*

*Thanks Dan*


----------



## daveomak (Jan 8, 2016)

https://www.freightcenter.com/classlookup.aspx


----------



## danbono (Jan 8, 2016)

Thanks Dave..Didn't see smokers listed..
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Question the higher the class=more expensive to ship?


----------



## joe black (Jan 8, 2016)

I think it should be class 120.  It should be the same as steel machinery.  Make sure that the fabricator puts it on a pallet.  Also if you have a business or a friend who has a business, the rate will be cheaper if you can deliver it to a dock.  If you have a truck that can haul it, you can arrange to pick it up at the shippers dock.

Good luck, this is the worst part of getting a new smoker.:hit:


----------



## danbono (Jan 8, 2016)

Hi I was hoping it would have been in the 50 class. I'm getting some crazy quotes out there, some were more then cost of the smoker.

Well I still have 2 months  to figure the shipping out. No place to drop it off has to be a home delivery with a lift gate.

Thanks Dan


----------



## rogerwilco (Jan 8, 2016)

Class 50 is used for "raw material" metals and bar stock. If one turns in a claim, the carriers will only pay pennies per pound based on the weight of the shipment. Finished goods shipped class 50 (which actually is a rather common practice) is practically releasing the carrier from any financial responsibility for any damage that might occur.

 Carriers have steep discounts available for those who know how to negotiate, much like auto dealerships. I have gotten as much as an 85% reduction from the "listed" quote, and this is not uncommon.

Good luck!!


----------



## danbono (Jan 9, 2016)

RogerWilco said:


> Carriers have steep discounts available for those who know how to negotiate, much like auto dealerships. I have gotten as much as an 85% reduction from the "listed" quote, and this is not uncommon.
> 
> Good luck!!


Hi How does one go about negotiating with the carriers. I haven't talk to any of them so far, only getting quotes on the Net UShip and etc. So I guess I have get on the phone with them.

Thanks Dan

Can you recomend any of the GOOD ones, don't want my smoker to come in damaged.


----------



## jetlinkin (Jan 13, 2016)

I'm not trying to plug any business and I hope this is allowable, but I used uship.com when I got my Jambo. From Texas to Minnesota I paid just over 400 bucks.  A Jambo weighs in at 600 lbs.  The way it works is shippers bid on your shipment and you can accept or deny any bid.


----------



## danbono (Jan 14, 2016)

Hi Been posting my smoker on UShip..Shipping prices were kinda high, I still have some time to decide, smoker won't be ready till middle of March.

How was your Jambo shipped was it put on a pallet?

Thanks Dan


----------



## jetlinkin (Jan 14, 2016)

My Jambo was secured to a very heavy duty pallet. I had to run my auction on uship a couple of times before I got the price I wanted. I also suggest you make your auction featured. Well worth the 10 bucks imho.


----------



## danbono (Jan 14, 2016)

Hi Thanks for the information..Do you remember what size pallet and was the snmoker shrinked wrapped?

Dan


----------



## bbqbrett (Jan 14, 2016)

DanBono said:


> RogerWilco said:
> 
> 
> > Carriers have steep discounts available for those who know how to negotiate, much like auto dealerships. I have gotten as much as an 85% reduction from the "listed" quote, and this is not uncommon.
> ...



If you are still looking for pricing most of the shipping companies have rate departments.  You can often speak with them and get a courtesy discount.  Also another option would be to go through a 3rd party freight broker.  They may be able to get you a good discount as well.  Also with the confusion often associated with the shipping classes either can help determine that as well if you still need to verify.


----------



## jetlinkin (Jan 14, 2016)

Dan,

The pallet was around the same size you are talking.  If I can remember correctly the pallet was 36" x 60" and the grill itself was about 6 feet tall on the pallet to the top of the exhaust pipe.  It had some plastic wrapping on it, but the shipper also placed a packing blanket over the grill before he strapped it to his trailer.  The shipper was an independent guy with just a 3/4 ton pickup and a beavertail trailer.  We had to cut the straps on the pallet and use the wheels of the grill to get it off the trailer.  We were able to get it off the trailer with just the two of us, but let me tell you, it was a JOB.  Getting it out on my deck was an even bigger job.  I have a staircase that doubles back, so I had to bring the smoker through the house to get it out on the deck.  This, literally, took 3 men and a boy.  I called over a couple of buddies and had my 15 year old son to help.  Lucky for us he's a hockey player and is the brawler on the team.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   We had to go up two steps into the house, and then up two more to the kitchen and out on to the deck.  Remember this thing weighs 600 lbs! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I don't think I'll be bringing this smoker camping with me.

All was well worth it though.  I can't tell you how much more enjoyable it is to cook on a well designed smoker.


----------



## 3montes (Jan 15, 2016)

I am in the process of getting a shipping quote from Arizona BBQ Outfitters on a new Tombstone Pit which is a trailer mounted Santa Maria and vertical smoker.They work with several trucking companies and will quote me the best rate. I don't have to do anything. I am thinking I will drive to Tuscon and trailer it back myself but in the event I can't get the time to do it I wanted to have a shipping quote in my back pocket.

Whatever quote they give me I can deduct $475 because if I pick it up in Tuscon I have to pay that in Arizona taxes.

I had another trailer mounted smoker shipped from Texas to Minnesota about 4 years ago by a LTL trucking company for $1100. I had to drive about 150 miles to Minneapolis to pick it up there though.


----------

